# xf86-video-ati-legacy unexpected failing compile



## NivekOgre (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello all! How y'all doing?

I've nuked and rebuilded this old amd 2ghz with radeon rs690 wich was doing fine, but since *clementine* brought a lot of *qt* dependencies i've decided to start over without it anyway, this was to be my second install, yeah in a two weeks window, and xorg got update and stuff, don't know if it's anything to do about it.

And since i just need x11/xorg-minimal (without vesa driver) + x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy and graphics/drm-legacy-kmod (i'm using *portmaster* all the way to install it -i -d) and *windowmaker* (via xinit startx) with *xscreensaver* (BSOD yeah), *inkscape*, *sublime2*, some media player (defo not qt) and *chromium*.

I've installed fine via USB, did a double custom kernel compile + buildworld (is this linuxmis??? just once needed? but a toolchain builded with itself is advantageous?) then `pkg bootstrap` and `make install clean` portmaster(8). all that after the usual `freebsd-update` `portsnap update` routine and such.

BUT then x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy is dying with this messages


```
--- radeon_drm_queue.lo ---
mv -f .deps/radeon_drm_queue.Tpo .deps/radeon_drm_queue.Plo
--- radeon_present.lo ---
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I..   -Wall  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libdrm  -I/usr/local/include/xorg -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/X11/dri -I/usr/local/include/libdrm  -I/usr/local/include     -O2 -pipe  -Werror=uninitialized -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -MT radeon_present.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/radeon_present.Tpo -c -o radeon_present.lo radeon_present.c
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -Wall -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libdrm -I/usr/local/include/xorg -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/X11/dri -I/usr/local/include/libdrm -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -Werror=uninitialized -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -MT radeon_present.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/radeon_present.Tpo -c radeon_present.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/radeon_present.o
--- radeon_kms.lo ---
radeon_kms.c:546:51: error: no member named 'drawable' in 'struct _Drawable'
        ScrnInfoPtr pScrn = xf86ScreenToScrn(dirty->src->drawable.pScreen);
                                             ~~~~~~~~~~  ^
radeon_kms.c:579:43: error: no member named 'master_pixmap' in 'struct _Drawable'
    ScreenPtr master_screen = dirty->src->master_pixmap->drawable.pScreen;
                              ~~~~~~~~~~  ^
radeon_kms.c:584:21: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types ('PixmapPtr' (aka 'struct _Pixmap *') and 'DrawablePtr' (aka 'struct _Drawable *')) [-Wcompare-distinct-pointer-types]
        if (ent->slave_dst != dirty->src)
            ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^  ~~~~~~~~~~
radeon_kms.c:599:43: error: no member named 'master_pixmap' in 'struct _Drawable'
    ScreenPtr master_screen = dirty->src->master_pixmap->drawable.pScreen;
                              ~~~~~~~~~~  ^
radeon_kms.c:615:43: error: no member named 'master_pixmap' in 'struct _Drawable'
    ScreenPtr master_screen = dirty->src->master_pixmap->drawable.pScreen;
                              ~~~~~~~~~~  ^
radeon_kms.c:679:17: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types ('DrawablePtr' (aka 'struct _Drawable *') and 'PixmapPtr' (aka 'struct _Pixmap *')) [-Wcompare-distinct-pointer-types]
        if (dirty->src == scanoutpix && dirty->slave_dst ==
            ~~~~~~~~~~ ^  ~~~~~~~~~~
radeon_kms.c:835:41: error: no member named 'master_pixmap' in 'struct _Drawable'
                                ScreenPtr master_screen = ent->src->master_pixmap->drawable.pScreen;
                                                          ~~~~~~~~  ^
radeon_kms.c:838:32: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types ('PixmapPtr' (aka 'struct _Pixmap *') and 'DrawablePtr' (aka 'struct _Drawable *')) [-Wcompare-distinct-pointer-types]
                                        if (region_ent->slave_dst == ent->src)
                                            ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^  ~~~~~~~~
3 warnings and 5 errors generated.
*** [radeon_kms.lo] Error code 1

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy/work/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0/src
--- radeon_present.lo ---
mv -f .deps/radeon_present.Tpo .deps/radeon_present.Plo
1 error

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy/work/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0/src
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy/work/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy/work/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0
*** [all] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy/work/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy/work/xf86-video-ati-7.9.0
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-legacy
```

I've also tried with  -m 'MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes' no sucess

Sorry for my english, and greetings you all! Thank you.


----------

